# Proposed TBT Marketplace Change - Comments



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2015)

As we mentioned in the last Bell Tree Direct, we are planning to make a change involving Animal Crossing items in TBT Marketplace:



> *Proposed TBT Marketplace Change*​
> Currently, users (and their shops) selling Animal Crossing items and services for TBT Bells are posted in the TBT Marketplace away from the rest of Animal Crossing trading in Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza. While it has been working this way for a while now, there may be a better way to organize it.
> 
> We've been considering moving all Animal Crossing trading with TBT Bells out of the TBT Marketplace and into the rest of the Animal Crossing trading in the Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza boards. This means that both AC Bells and TBT Bells would be traded inside of these boards, and neither would be traded inside of the TBT Marketplace. All Animal Crossing transactions would take place in one place.



If you're a user of these boards and like to trade Animal Crossing bells and items, you can let us know what you think about the proposed change in this thread.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 20, 2015)

I think it's a really good idea. A lot of people just sit here (including myself most of the time) not connecting with the rest of the forums, but is this section just going to be deleted?


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 20, 2015)

I think this is an excellent idea.


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 20, 2015)

It's about time. There was such a disconnect (or at least that's what I felt) between the ACNL boards + TBT marketplace (when it comes to acnl related shop stuff**). At least now they're all in one place. @ above, any shops involving acnl items would be moved over, don't think the tbt market will be deleted. If that's what you meant.


----------



## Zandy (Jun 20, 2015)

I think that merging the forums will have an equal number of pros/cons so it would be really hard to decide whether merging the purposes of the forums into one is worth it or not.

There have been many times where I have wanted to buy/sell items for IGB or TBT and didn't know which forum was the most suitable making a forum merge less confusing in those situations.  Also, I've noticed that Re-Tail generally gets a lot more traffic than the TBT marketplace which would give people who wanted to sell or buy more views and reduce waiting times.

On the other side, it would be a little more difficult to distinguish at a glance which threads are looking to buy/sell for IGB and which are looking to buy/sell for TBT.  New users probably don't know TBT too well and might be confused.  I'm relatively new to the site still and on the first few days of joining - I was rather confused with "TBT" bells but fortunately the learning curve is not too steep.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jun 20, 2015)

I agree with grouping all Animal Crossing transactions in one place. Many people currently use Re-Tail & the Villager Trading Plaza for TBT trades anyways because their threads get a lot more attention there than in the TBT Marketplace, since people in those boards are specifically looking for items/villagers. Plus there are many members who are only here for Animal Crossing & don't care about collectibles or TBT, therefore they don't look in the TBT Marketplace for AC items/villagers.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 20, 2015)

I think this is a great idea, although maybe a [TBT]/[IGB] tag should be introduced for the shop titles so everyone knows what's going on. TBT IG shops will do a lot more business in Re-Tail.

I just hope people will pay attention so I don't get IGB offers in my TBT shop...


----------



## Ariel. (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't like it, personally. Sometimes when I sell things in the Re-tail forum, I get people asking "will you take TBT", or in the villager trading I'll only sell for TBT but people always ask "will you take IGB"

TBT is the only place where people don't ask those questions, and it makes it a lot easier to find people selling for TBT, which I regularly do.

I say keep it separated.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 20, 2015)

I say keep it collided.
People have already been using TBT Bells in Re-Tail, and other sections on the board.
It's not going to change, and you might as well just delete the whole TBT Marketplace, or make it into another board.
I mean, it IS kind of annoying seeing a villager thread in the TBT Marketplace.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Ariel. (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe you should make it a subforum if you add it so it's still separated but still all in one place.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 20, 2015)

I so support that! Please do it so I can finally sell my items XD


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 20, 2015)

So as I understand it, all buying, selling, and trading of ACNL items and services (except villagers which will remain in the Villager Trading Plaza) will be moved to Re-Tail, while other stuff like collectibles and Pokemon will stay on TBT Marketplace? If that is the case, I'd be fine with it as long as those two categories don't get mixed together in Re-Tail. It may be a good idea to make the thread prefixes more specific: i.e. Buying (IGB), Buying (TBT), Selling (IGB), and Selling (TBT) so that users know what other users are looking for or willing to pay with.


----------



## Justin (Jun 20, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> So as I understand it, all buying, selling, and trading of ACNL items and services (except villagers which will remain in the Villager Trading Plaza) will be moved to Re-Tail, while other stuff like collectibles and Pokemon will stay on TBT Marketplace? If that is the case, I'd be fine with it as long as those two categories don't get mixed together in Re-Tail.



Yes, to clarify: We're only talking about Animal Crossing here. TBT Marketplace would remain the place for collectible trading among other things which don't fit anywhere else. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 21, 2015)

I like this idea a lot.  When you guys made a subforum for the Club Nintendo stuff, it made the marketplace cleaner and easier to navigate.  So this is great.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 21, 2015)

I agree with Skyfall's comment ... And I think Red Cat summed it up very well too. So, add me to the list of those supporting the proposed TBT Marketplace Changes! A big thumbs up!!


----------



## Bulbamander (Jun 21, 2015)

I really think the Re-Tail shop works best for trading, selling and buying in-game content for ACNL for IGB. And like A r i e l said, you do get people asking "do you accept TBT". I propose this idea, though, if you do decide to merge them. Add prefixes that will make it easier to navigate and find a thread accepting the currency type you have to offer. 

e.g. [BTB only] [IGB only] [BTB and IGB] etc.


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 21, 2015)

Not advocating this idea but throwing it out there to mull it over...

So the 4 big categories in tbt market place is collectibles/btb to igb conversion, pokemon sales, in-game items (hybrids, furn, villagers), and nintendo club stuff.

I agree the in-game items rightfully belong in retail, and nintendo club got its own subsubsection.

Does it make sense to give pokemon its own subcategory too?  Or give them a prefix so that those threads can identify themselves?  There are people who dont care at all about btb conversions or collectibles but come here just for pokemon stuff.  Maybe a sub category or a prefix of some kind will help them wade through and identify the threads they need more quickly


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 21, 2015)

I think it would be great to merge the shops selling ACNL items into retail, so people don't have to look in two different places.  right now,  new users don't even know to look in the TBT marketplace for ACNL items...


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

I agree with this idea


----------



## matt (Jun 21, 2015)

If so, I want things marked under a category tbt or ingame so I'm not scanning through villager sales which are for rediculous tbt prices instead of in game bells. They still need to be separated some way in the same forum


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2015)

A big thumbs up from me too! All Animal Crossing items should all be sold in the same place, regardless of method of payment. It would be much more organized.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2015)

Please do it. When I scroll through the "New Posts" feed, even if I select "No Animal Crossing" there are still like 359823593 AC posts because it doesn't blacklist the TBT marketplace


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jun 22, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I think this is a great idea, although maybe a [TBT]/[IGB] tag should be introduced for the shop titles so everyone knows what's going on. TBT IG shops will do a lot more business in Re-Tail.
> 
> I just hope people will pay attention so I don't get IGB offers in my TBT shop...



I think separated is best, it's easier to look for stuff depending on what kind of payment you can do at the moment, if not, then Pokemanz idea is a must, maybe adding the tag at the end of the title, and making three tags "[TBT]", "[IGB] and [IGB and TBT] (or "Both").


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 22, 2015)

I think this is a good idea. When I want to buy an item, I go to retail regardless of what I want to pay.

EDIT: Same thing with villagers xD


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 22, 2015)

I think this is better, as now we can have a market place section dedicated purely to animal crossing goods

also means less clogging up of unwanted animal crossing selling/buying threads on the tbt market place


----------



## Sona (Jun 22, 2015)

I think there should be a sub forum for selling collectibles too ; v ;


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

yes plzzz, all together. it makes shops/threads that deal with both tbt and igb easier in terms of exposure. and we already have museum and villager shops separated out so that helps. only thing that might be confusing with the merge is that collectible trading will mesh with the in game trading, which might be a bit annoying. though, those only happen occasionally so shouldn't be too bad. or like mentioned above, subforum for collectible, subforum for non-game stuff? (like pokemon, fantasy life)


----------



## Geoni (Jun 23, 2015)

I honestly don't think it's bad as is. Sure, sometimes people get it confused but if things get changed up people will further be confused. I mean, a subforum to separate TBT transactions for in game bells/items and villagers might help. There are a lot of ways to go about reorganizing that, but I'm more partial to keeping Re-Tail less busy by not adding more to the forum - threads get buried fast there already. 

Personally, I think villager trading is the most problematic because of how cyclers in the plaza ask for TBT instead of in-game bells nowadays. You see cyclers doing both options, but I've seen people only accept TBT. Then again, I think it just stems from TBT being worth too much these days. Either way, I'd like to see people villager trading for TBT only take it to a TBT only forum.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 24, 2015)

I think it would be better to keep it separate, so you don't have to search for a thread that is selling hybrids for tbt.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

Sounds like a good idea, in my opinion, might make this section cleaner as well 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Goldenapple said:


> I think it would be better to keep it separate, so you don't have to search for a thread that is selling hybrids for tbt.



I kind of agree actually but either if people can clarify in their title, maybe with adding a default to the already selling/buying [whatever you call this] so people can specify what they want.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Goldenapple said:


> I think it would be better to keep it separate, so you don't have to search for a thread that is selling hybrids for tbt.



I kind of agree actually but either if people can clarify in their title, maybe with adding a default to the already selling/buying [whatever you call this] so people can specify what they want.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 26, 2015)

Do it
Im tired of seeing 'TBT for IGB' or vise versa..


----------



## Math (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm all for it, but there would need to be a [TBT] mark on those that only will trade TBT.


----------



## Miily (Jun 30, 2015)

that's perfect!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 2, 2015)

I totally support this.


----------



## Azza (Jul 2, 2015)

Maybe you could make a sub forum in retail and call it TBT Emporium so that people still don't get confused as to what your buying with and or selling for. When I first joined I never looked in TBT marketplace because I thought all of the animal crossing stuff was in retail anyway


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 3, 2015)

If this change happens, approximately when will it be implemented?


----------



## Greninja (Jul 4, 2015)

I think its a great idea for selling ac items more people will see different threads if they u combined the 2!


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 5, 2015)

I think that would work . I think most people post with what they're looking to accept in their posts or thread titles anyway.


----------



## Sholee (Jul 9, 2015)

I also think it would be better for the museum shop to move from the marketplace and put as a subcategory in The Museum section.


----------



## Mairen (Jul 14, 2015)

I support this! I like the idea of all animal crossing transactions being put in one area


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 15, 2015)

Is there a date of when this will take place?  I've seen a few shops already set up in Re-Tail that are taking TBT bells as payment.  I'd like to move my shop there when it's allowed...


----------



## Justin (Jul 17, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> Is there a date of when this will take place?  I've seen a few shops already set up in Re-Tail that are taking TBT bells as payment.  I'd like to move my shop there when it's allowed...



No this hasn't happened yet, if it will happen. Please feel free to report any TBT only threads that you see to be moved to the Marketplace. A few people have done so today and I've moved a bunch just now. The only exception is that I've left a few Cycling villager threads since there isn't a prefix or really a place for those here.


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 17, 2015)

I really like this idea. Please do it


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 19, 2015)

I am completely in favour of this change. I think it's a great idea.

If you're looking for a villager, I think you should be able to find it easily in the villager trading plaza without having to check out the TBT marketplace aswell. Same goes for ACNL items in Retail. 

I think there are a lot of shops already (like mine) in Retail that allow payment through both TBT bells and in-game bells. I always found it hard to know where my shop should fit in then, since I don't really have a preference for either of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> I also think it would be better for the museum shop to move from the marketplace and put as a subcategory in The Museum section.



I agree with this, too! Art lovers who gather in The Museum could easily find the place to buy art.


----------



## Klave (Jul 19, 2015)

I think it could be slightly harder to search for listings to buy/sell in, having to sift through the shops trading with in game bells as currency and shops using TBT as currency depending if you want IGB or TBT. Could we have some sort of filter or tag saying IGB, TBT or mixed?

But I do think it would be much more convenient to have all Animal Crossing exchanges in one section rather than split across two. On the whole, it will be easier to search or look through these listings.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 19, 2015)

I am 100% down for this.  I like the idea of trading based on animal crossing itself, not what the payment is.  I would love to be able to see what I am looking to buy without having to switch forums constantly, since I don't have a preference with which payment I use.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 22, 2015)

I say do it! There are many people who want to sell things in other places besides the TBT Marketplace, and I think that's it's a good idea. But wait, can we still post TBT only threads in the     TBT Marketplace?


----------



## Cou (Jul 27, 2015)

it would be nice to have this since i'd like to sell items for tbt and for some people that don't have tbt with igb? and i have no idea where to put it, really so i just use retail.


----------



## Quill (Aug 5, 2015)

I definitely support this, it's a pain in the ass to have to check both forums when I'm looking to buy something, since I usually don't care what form of payment I use either. A tag system similar to the one in the villager trading plaza would be best, since that way people can designate a shop TBT only/ IGB only if they want.


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 11, 2015)

Quill said:


> I definitely support this, it's a pain in the ass to have to check both forums when I'm looking to buy something, since I usually don't care what form of payment I use either. A tag system similar to the one in the villager trading plaza would be best, since that way people can designate a shop TBT only/ IGB only if they want.



I second this. Even though I don't use those 2 boards often, I always like the idea of making things easier for people.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I also think it would be cool to have some sort of mechanism that has a dropdown list of some sort that has every single acnl item, and youcan select which items you're selling and it would tie that to thread. I dont know if that makes sense, but I thought it was a cool idea.


----------



## wheeljackfan16 (Sep 2, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> I second this. Even though I don't use those 2 boards often, I always like the idea of making things easier for people.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I also think it would be cool to have some sort of mechanism that has a dropdown list of some sort that has every single acnl item, and youcan select which items you're selling and it would tie that to thread. I dont know if that makes sense, but I thought it was a cool idea.



I'm in.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes definitely before I even saw this thread I was confused, as I thought this would be non acnl items, as there's already retail and those boards for acnl stuff. This should be just collectibles, etc, all non acnl items


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 6, 2015)

I disagree some pepole don't have ACNL bells so they use their tbt as an alt


----------



## pearly19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Im not sure if this is still up for debate but I do not think its a good idea because theres already so many posts in retail.So it would be hard to find people who are selling their TBT's for igb. I know you can add a new tag for retail [TBT] [IGB] but I like it is right now : ]


----------



## Diegoboy (Sep 30, 2015)

I started a new thread here for ACNL items (as per _current_ rules)
Should I close it and move to Re-Tail? 

...confused


----------



## PeeBraiin (Sep 30, 2015)

I think that the collectible prices shouldn't be as easily affected  as they are now. Causes inflation


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 30, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> I think that the collectible prices shouldn't be as easily affected  as they are now. Causes inflation



There is no *official* prices, they are controlled by one user.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 30, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> I think that the collectible prices shouldn't be as easily affected  as they are now. Causes inflation



The guide was made by a member, not the staff. You don't even need to follow it tbh its just a helpful guide to help you ballpark how much you would need


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 8, 2015)

To be honest, I like the forums the way they are. I can tell who's selling items for TBT and who's selling items for IGB.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 10, 2015)

I actually prefer if we left it the way things were, I like having the tbt marketplace separated from the re tail because for me it's more organized and that way people can know where to go if they're only looking for tbt or igb.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 11, 2015)

Thought it over. I like things just as they are. Poof.


----------



## Sunday_Rose (Oct 16, 2015)

The problem is if you are willing to take/give tbt or igb where do you go? Most people do the Retail but it still gets confusing. Honestly, I think it might be nice to combine them all, people always put the villagers in the villager trading forum even though most just want tbt. It's already slowly drifting to where it's combined, so why not just make it that way now?


----------



## SoraSmiles (Oct 20, 2015)

I really like the idea of this, is there any idea if this is going to happen or not? I see a lot of supporters?


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 30, 2015)

From a purely selfish perspective, if "goods" sales and "collectibles" sales can be separated out, it would be great.  Would make keeping track of prices for the Guide much easier.  Just my two cents.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Nov 1, 2015)

Idea: 

This section, villager trading section, and re-tail go poof.

Then there is a whole new main section titled "Marketplace"

Under Marketplace umbrella, you have "General Marketplace Discussion" where folks can talk about what things are worth and general discussion of favorite villagers. You also have "TBT Marketplace" (or some clever TBT name) which houses all the threads that involve anything selling for TBT OTHER than villagers. Then you also have "IGB Marketplace" which houses all threads for anything selling only for IGB. Last under Marketplace is "Villager Adoption" which houses all villagers sales and cycling, etc, whether for TBT or IGB.

So....

*Marketplace*


General Marketplace Discussion
TBT Marketplace
IGB Marketplace
Villager Adoption


----------



## DerwinLV (Nov 2, 2015)

I think it's a good idea. The tbt marketplace is mostly used to trade collectables.


----------



## 3dsatackman (Nov 6, 2015)

I think that this would be a good change.

I have a few Ideas:

When you are selling or buying things in retail(if these changes are made)you would could put a tag IGB or TBT behind the selling or buying tags. then people could know what you are looking for easier.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

ReiraEvenstar said:


> Idea:
> 
> This section, villager trading section, and re-tail go poof.
> 
> ...



This makes the most sense. Easy to tell where everything goes.


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 22, 2015)

Hope this have not been suggested already...?

Giveaways (for forum Bells/collectibles/ACNL IG items, etc) should have their own Board.
Just like the new one for Animal Crossing amiibo cards.

There are a lot of generous members on the forum,
and giveaways of all sorts are happening on a daily basis.

Such fun activities, with no forum Bells involved, deserve their own space. C:


----------



## Jacob (Nov 22, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> Hope this have not been suggested already...?
> 
> Giveaways (for forum Bells/collectibles/ACNL IG items, etc) should have their own Board.
> Just like the new one for Animal Crossing amiibo cards.
> ...



I was thinking about this earlier today. I think giveaways should totally have their own board!


----------



## Kristen (Nov 24, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> From a purely selfish perspective, if "goods" sales and "collectibles" sales can be separated out, it would be great.  Would make keeping track of prices for the Guide much easier.  Just my two cents.



As I check back here every day, I wish more and more that this will happen. It would be a lot more organized.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 6, 2015)

I think collectibles should be in their own section, it's a little bit of a pain to use the TBT market to buy or sell anything now since it's all just posts about collectibles.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 10, 2015)

It would be nice to have them all in one place so we don't have to sift through all of the collectibles and off site trades.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 10, 2015)

I like the idea of moving ACNL related shops to Villager Trading/Retail sections and it'll probably be better because those acnl shops would get more visitors that way. If possible, you can add in new tags that specify if they're selling using IGB, TBT or both to make it easier to search through.

Any updates from mods about this proposal? been almost half a year since this has been posted~


----------



## Wishii (Jan 16, 2016)

A user title change restock would be *wonderful*


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 17, 2016)

mcwhyte11 said:


> A user title change restock would be *wonderful*



The user title changes are now free (they've been free for over a year), and can be accessed by going here, in the settings..  If you scroll down a bit, it should have a section where you can edit the user title; once you've customized it, scroll down and click Save Changes at the bottom.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

Sholee said:


> I like the idea of moving ACNL related shops to Villager Trading/Retail sections and it'll probably be better because those acnl shops would get more visitors that way. If possible, you can add in new tags that specify if they're selling using IGB, TBT or both to make it easier to search through.
> 
> Any updates from mods about this proposal? been almost half a year since this has been posted~



Yeah.. I think a lot of reasons is that you can simply state that you are accepting tbt/btb for the villager in your cycling thread, also the lf/buying/etc. sticky..you can write there that you can pay in tbt etc.

As for items, that could be reasonable since they are more common.


----------



## omelete (Jan 27, 2016)

I totally agree this needs to happen!


----------



## lucitine (Jan 27, 2016)

Sholee said:


> I like the idea of moving ACNL related shops to Villager Trading/Retail sections and it'll probably be better because those acnl shops would get more visitors that way. If possible, you can add in new tags that specify if they're selling using IGB, TBT or both to make it easier to search through.
> 
> Any updates from mods about this proposal? been almost half a year since this has been posted~



I second this! I was super confused about where to put my shop because I accept TBT and IGB. Then I was worried that if I put it in one place, it wouldn't get as much traffic as if it were in another ><


----------



## PrincessKelly (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm confused, what exactly are TBT's?  IGB I get, In Game Bells..

Sorry, but I just can't find it!


----------



## teto (Jan 31, 2016)

PrincessKelly said:


> I'm confused, what exactly are TBT's?  IGB I get, In Game Bells..
> 
> Sorry, but I just can't find it!



TBT is Bell Tree Bells.

You see that ''bells'' icon under your avatar? that's how much tbt you have!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

PrincessKelly said:


> I'm confused, what exactly are TBT's?  IGB I get, In Game Bells..
> 
> Sorry, but I just can't find it!



TBT is the currency here; you can find it on the sidebar, under your post count. Currently, you have 29TBT ^~^


----------



## PrincessKelly (Jan 31, 2016)

And I can do something with it?  
I'm new, and for now, it seems a bit, useless? 

So far I am enjoying myself here tho, but still have a few things to learn ^^'


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2016)

PrincessKelly said:


> And I can do something with it?
> I'm new, and for now, it seems a bit, useless?



It's a popular alternative to IGB if you're looking to buy AC items/villagers. And you can buy shop add-ons with it, like the animated avatar.


----------



## Aali (Jan 31, 2016)

PrincessKelly said:


> And I can do something with it?
> I'm new, and for now, it seems a bit, useless?
> 
> So far I am enjoying myself here tho, but still have a few things to learn ^^'



I used to think TBT was useless too, now I hoard it O_O


----------



## serena186 (Feb 3, 2016)

Aali said:


> I used to think TBT was useless too, now I hoard it O_O



Not to butt in, but I'm feeling the same way. I never thought I'd use/want TBT as much as I do now. It's helping me complete my ACNL goals super quick.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> As we mentioned in the last Bell Tree Direct, we are planning to make a change involving Animal Crossing items in TBT Marketplace:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a user of these boards and like to trade Animal Crossing bells and items, you can let us know what you think about the proposed change in this thread.



As far as this idea, I think it makes a lot of sense. Many users seem to already be doing this anyway and it seems like it would make things a lot easier for lurkers/buyers like me. Right now I'm hopping between two boards seeking deals. I'd love to be able to just scan one board in the future. The move may even help some traders get more traffic to their thread if they're having trouble. Some people just don't venture to other boards. I know I didn't for the longest.


----------

